# Tracking flags for birddogs



## TennesseeHills (Sep 30, 2008)

I've seen ads for dog harnasses with 3 foot flags for tracking your dog by sight. They're not cheap, and before I buy one for my brittany for pheasant hunting in Dakota, I would like to hear from experienced hunters about their luck with these devices. Do they hamper the dog? Do they stay in place and upright? Anything else I should know to make a decision for or against? Thanks for helping a newbie from Tennessee!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Just put a bell on the dog and pay attention there is little need for a flag, the type of cover that you can't see a brittany in will conceal a orange elephant :lol: .

A orange chest protecting vest is a very good idea if you only have one dog


----------



## TennesseeHills (Sep 30, 2008)

To CCCCRNR: I don't. There are no pheasant, and the quail covies are few and far between for reasons nobody seems to be able to figure out. So small game here means ****, rabbit, etc - no birds. My dog just trains and runs to keep in shape for the yearly trip north.

To BobM: I thought about a bell, but wondered if it could be heard. Rusty is pretty far ranging. I'll look over the types of bells they sell again. And thanks for the tip on the chest protector. Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## TennesseeHills (Sep 30, 2008)

To CCCCRNR: I forgot to mention that I'm in Camden, about 80 miles from Dickson. I've heard things are about the same near your folks. I would guess there might be some quail, grouse and woodcock action in the eastern mountains (duh). I've never heard of any pheasant there though. Hope that helps.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

the bells can be heard pretty far off if the wind is right, my shorthairs are field trial lines that normally range out to 500 yards or more. And I'm pretty deaf,no joke.

You could also buy a beeper whcih would be more useful than those flags and similar in cost. I like bells better but beepers probably work better.

Just so ideas you do what you want.

One thing if you plan to use a bell use it at home first the dog has to get used to it or the sound will freak her out.

If you go that far with one dog have boots and a chest protector the cover up there is so different than the south east its really tough on their feet. The area between their toes gets raw.

I hunt my dogs without bells after the first couple weeks of the season most of the time. Te pheasants learn pretty quick that bells mean trouble.


----------



## TennesseeHills (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks Bobm. I was kind of wondering about how the birds perceived the sound of the bells. I'll look into those beepers. The electronic GPS systems were out of my price range, and I didn't notice any just plain beepers. Does the beeper sound put off the birds the way the bell does? Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

There is athread about this tipoc in the pheasant hunting forum on here right now,post your questions you will get answers

I have never used a beeper yet, but I've considered it. They would be handy hunting cattails whcih I hate to hunt with pointing dogs.

They have some that are adjustable to beep only when the dog is on point an also some that emit a imitation hawk scream whcih is believed to keep birds from flushing wild.

I would recommend you go on the gun dog forum and ask thi question lots of those guys use them.

If your going to ND for the first time I would save the money for gas most of the cover will not be a problem.

I've been hunting ND for twenty some odd years and never had a problem, most of the time I dont even use bells because I believe the birds get smart quick


----------

